# Compression plug removal from S-Works SL3 fork HELP!



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone worked on this type of compression plug from the SL3 or any other fork using this type of plug. How do you remove it? I purchased an SL3 but I need to cut down the steerer tube. I would like to remove the internal black plug and the internal metal sleeve in the center before cutting. Is there a special tool to remove this? Thanks in advance.

Photo below:


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

It's a piece of cake. I had the same question when I bought my SL3 this time last year.

I won't hassle you too much, but a quick search would have yielded this thread, which answers your question:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=169837


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

I did a search for "compression plug" ... expander plug!, I couldn't think of the other term. 

Thanks for the link. It was simple as you said. I was thinking of using a mallet to tap the black piece through but I was afraid I would lodge it in even further. 

Thanks again!


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

No problem. ;-)

It really is quite simple. Who would've guessed? I was scared to death the first time I did it. I did NOT want to f*ck up my steerer tube.


----------

